# I have a small house and would like help with metal roof install



## RickLndn (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum..
I installed shingles about 2 years ago and want to install a metal roof over top of the shingles.

Where do I start?
Pictures of the house coming .












The house looks exactly the same in the back

I would like someone to possibly add me to Facebook so I can give photos easily and instructions faster.. anyone willing to help?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Step one. Tear of the shingles.


----------



## RickLndn (Jun 20, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Step one. Tear of the shingles.


I want to go over the shingles, I had a professional company come out to do a quote and they said they would be leaving on the shingles..


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Just because something can be done doesn't mean it should be done. I walk away from jobs all the time where the customer wants to go over an existing roof. Ask them how they plan to do the flashing around that dormer. Tearing the shingles off will give enough room to get new flashing behind the siding.


----------



## RickLndn (Jun 20, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Just because something can be done doesn't mean it should be done. I walk away from jobs all the time where the customer wants to go over an existing roof. Ask them how they plan to do the flashing around that dormer. Tearing the shingles off will give enough room to get new flashing behind the siding.


I'm no professional, just been watching some YouTube videos, and found what this guy did.. I could simply take off the siding to the dormer and add this peace?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

RickLndn said:


> I'm no professional, just been watching some YouTube videos, and found what this guy did.. I could simply take off the siding to the dormer


That's the best way, good luck finding a roofer willing to do it though


----------

